# How to configure DNS in FreeBSD 9.1



## fayde (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello guys I'm just trying install FreeBSD 9.1 to my virtual machine and it's my first time using FreeBSD :r

I've been looking for tutorials on google but I have not managed to set up the DNS. Could you teach me how to setting DNS in FreeBSD 9.1.

Please help me, I'm confused :q

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2013)

There are hundreds of tutorials to be found on the internet. It doesn't have to specifically be on FreeBSD. Configuring BIND works exactly the same on Solaris, Linux and everything else it runs on.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 4, 2013)

The instructions on the Domain Name System (DNS) in the FreeBSD handbook worked well for me.


----------



## gqgunhed (Mar 4, 2013)

See the FreeBSD Handbook of course 
For your first steps to setup an internal DNS server maybe see my advice from another post.



> For your scenario maybe have a look at dns/dnsmasq.
> That serves as a DHCP- and DNS-server.
> 
> The DNS-part is pretty simple as it uses the hosts /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf files.
> But the config file is pretty self-explaining.


----------



## fayde (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok thanks I'll try more :stud


----------

